# One eye appears larger?



## Visionist (Mar 7, 2013)

Is it normal at all for one of a hedgehogs eyes to appear slightly larger/buggier? I know hedgehogs have naturally buggy eyes in captivity but I'm wondering if anyone else can give some input on this.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

Hedgehogs do naturally have buggy eyes, however if you notice one eye that is that is particularly buggier than the other, or protruding more than usual a vet visit may be in order. Tumours or growths can often form behind the eye socket which can lead to blindness or even death if it goes untreated. Lastly, I have also read that buggy eyes may also be a sign of heart disease. 

I have not personally experienced this, but best of luck to you and your hedgehog. I hope a is well and this is not the case with your little one.


----------



## Visionist (Mar 7, 2013)

It is not alarmingly so, and it may just be the way his eyes are/ the lighting in my room.
Here is a pretty upclose picture but it was hard to get him to stay still at an angle that showed both eyes.
It seems the left is slightly larger.
http://i.imgur.com/kMnuUra.jpg


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

They look even to me.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree, those eyes look normal  That's a very adorable little one!


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

I see it, its very subtle. dia Rose also has one slightly buggier eye. But if you look close her face is slightly crooked. I think its just like how some people have asymmetrical face.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

I agree with with many of the others has said, it doesn't look overly buggy or concerning to me.


----------

